# Post your Max download for the month



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

i have been on a bit of a spree in my attempt to download the internet and i remembered that some country in europe released the numbers for the top residential downloaders in the country i think the top person download just over 2tb so i thought i would give it a try using public legal torrents .

this is how far i have got with a 50mb connection and as you can see i by the 2 days i found a few good files to download over and over again i could hit over 200Gb per day ! 

i eventualy found it difficult to stay top speed i think i was being throttled by my isp for taking the piss because none of my torrents would go fast but my normal internet was fine. but i turned on encryption and they went back to normal speed. i dont really want to push it any further just now till they hopefully forget about me. i think i might have been number 1 for the month. so can anyone beat this on a residential connection?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 26, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> i have been on a bit of a spree in my attempt to download the internet



Is that you dad?



The most I downloaded I think was this month... a total of 63GB  in 26 days.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait till some student with a 100MB line posts, will probs shame your quite impressive "score" Geofrancis.


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

lol i wonder if my isp will install a second 50mb cable connection


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2011)

tigger said:


> Wait till some student with a 100MB line posts, will probs shame your quite impressive "score" Geofrancis.


haha no doubt, in a city neer me they been testing black optics and the speed is insane.

I like how Geo says friendly legal torrent sites lmao...


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

it was linux iso files i swear thats what the site said ! i dont know where the HD porn came from lol


----------



## sttubs (Apr 26, 2011)

My ISP has a 250Gb/Mo limit


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

sttubs said:


> My ISP has a 250Gb/Mo limit



thats better than most in the uk. most are 40gb or something.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 26, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> they been testing black optics



Explain... please and/or links.
I have had a curious cord struck.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2011)

We are on unlimited in the uk, with Karoo, it is only a 8mb line, but it is unlimited. They brought out a new 16mb package thats 250gb/mo, not bad but we dont want to switch as we lose the unlimited. I live in a house with 4 friends.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Explain... please and/or links.
> I have had a curious cord struck.


Here, just google black optics winnipeg mb. I know nothing about it but from what I've heard on the radio you can D/L a full dvd in like 4sec


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Here, just google black optics winnipeg mb. I know nothing about it but from what I've heard on the radio you can D/L a full dvd in like 4sec



are you talking about dark fiber? is that not just unused capacity in existing fiber optic connections .


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 26, 2011)

for £10 I get 1GB for the month
for £15 I get 3GB for the month
And it's sloooow! 

Damn this "Pay as you Go 3 Mobile Broadband". 56k is the right term.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 26, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> are you talking about dark fiber? is that not just unused capacity in existing fiber optic connections .


Dont think so, from what I know its a line on its own. It's going from university to university...
They say its as round as a base ball bat and the price is stupidly expensive per foot


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> for £10 I get 1GB for the month
> for £15 I get 3GB for the month
> And it's sloooow!
> 
> Damn this "Pay as you Go 3 Mobile Broadband". 56k is the right term.



i have a contract with them for my laptop. it was £5 for 1gb or £10 for 15gb guess what one i got lol


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 26, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> are you talking about dark fiber? is that not just unused capacity in existing fiber optic connections .




Dark fiber (unlit fiber) is dark fiber... seems that some have, also, coined the phrase "Dark Fiber Network" (network being the additional term) to  be a privately owned (not for re-sale) fiber network. And, they can run it at any given capacity they wish.
A lot of organizations and municipalities are doing this.

You can get this if you belong to the school, city, state or whoever.
But, if you want this speed to your home for private (should I say retail) use then get a gig from Verizon or your fiber isp.

No, I thought, maybe, there was a new wavelength they were using, that I may have missed.



fullinfusion said:


> They say its as round as a base ball bat and the price is stupidly expensive per foot



The small end, maybe, 432 fiber is as round as a quarter, in some versions.
And, the fiber is stupidly expensively, because the companies will pay and figure they will re-coup(pass on the cost) from the consumer and this keeps the price up for others.



Sorry to get off topic, Geofrancis.
My apologies.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> thats better than most in the uk



just switch to sky broadband, no fair usage policy


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 26, 2011)

So far this month I have downloaded 178.32 GB, total for the last two months is 448.72 GB.


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just switch to sky broadband, no fair usage policy



sky is like talk talk in that its cheap for what your getting but they are a nightmare as soon as something goes wrong. my ISP based in my town so i can go and talk to someone face to face its not the cheapest connection either 50Mb + phone for £42 pm but being able to walk into the office and ask them rather than deal with call centers is worth that couple of extra pounds. you can even go pay your bill in cash lol how many isps will let you do that.


----------



## claylomax (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine's unlimited and my ISP doesn't throttle the speed, I get 24mb/s 24/7 day and night; I have friends on Virgin Media and they're very dissapointed.


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 26, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> sky is like talk talk in that its cheap for what your getting but they are a nightmare as soon as something goes wrong. my ISP based in my town so i can go and talk to someone face to face its not the cheapest connection either 50Mb + phone for £42 pm but being able to walk into the office and ask them rather than deal with call centers is worth that couple of extra pounds. you can even go pay your bill in cash lol how many isps will let you do that.



unlike orange where we were constantly on the phone and they did absolutely nothing (Seriously, no one go for orange broadband ever, works fine for the first year but after that it starts to drop out intermittently with no explanation and slows down randomly etc)

our sky connection has worked perfectly since we got it and we've never had any problems with sky ever (well a broken sky box but it was nearing 10 years old and we were going to upgrade to HD in a few weeks anyway)


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

mine is normaly not throttled but i have taken the piss recently lol i dont even know if they were really throttling me i didnt do any real testing it just looked a bit slow it could have been something at my side. im with a small cable company called smallworld i think its been called a few things over the years omne, wightcablenorth now smallworld but they are the only company with faster than 20mb around here.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 26, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> i have a contract with them for my laptop. it was £5 for 1gb or £10 for 15gb guess what one i got lol



Damn my lack of Direct Debit abilities!!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 26, 2011)

My max download for the month isn't all that impressive because my ISP caps me at 200 or 250GB/month.  What's impressive is that I can sit right around my bandwidth cap every month. 

I desperately need more storage space!  A lot of my internet usage is watching streaming TV shows.


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 26, 2011)

o2 Still on the old legacy package still no limits yet.

Link Information

Uptime:	10 days, 21:52:34
DSL Type:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1,317 / 17,608
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	5.27 / 37.78

The new packages have limits now tho i think but i havent checked as i don't plan on changing what i have.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2011)

No idea but so far it's around 88GB over the last 12 days.


----------



## horik (Apr 26, 2011)

you lucky ppl,vodafone cuts my speed from 3-5 mb to 128 kb if i pass 4 gb of downloaded data,i have mobile internet connection


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

horik said:


> you lucky ppl,vodafone cuts my speed from 3-5 mb to 128 kb if i pass 4 gb of downloaded data,i have mobile internet connection



atleast they dont start charging you for going over your 4gb


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2011)

312GB the past 21 days


----------



## theonedub (Apr 26, 2011)

66gb is my max over the past 9 months, and that month I had a couple large steam DLs and a few big demos from the PSN that my brother thought I should try. I average 25gb/month normally. 

What exactly are you guys doing to chew through so much bandwidth in such a small period of time?


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 26, 2011)

theonedub said:


> 66gb is my max over the past 9 months, and that month I had a couple large steam DLs and a few big demos from the PSN that my brother thought I should try. I average 25gb/month normally.
> 
> What exactly are you guys doing to chew through so much bandwidth in such a small period of time?



i normaly average about 300gb a month but i just started downloading every big fast file i could to try and beat my pb of 1.2tb


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2011)

theonedub said:


> 66gb is my max over the past 9 months, and that month I had a couple large steam DLs and a few big demos from the PSN that my brother thought I should try. I average 25gb/month normally.
> 
> What exactly are you guys doing to chew through so much bandwidth in such a small period of time?



not things we can talk about here


----------



## Maban (Apr 26, 2011)

If I had Comcast I would have been capped probably last week.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 26, 2011)

I do not do a lot of downloading, the occasional benchmark application or such.

The most I recall downloading in a short time was when I downloaded Windows Home Premium 32 and 64 versions, Professional 32 and 64 versions, Ultimate 32 and 64 versions, and Office 2010 Professional all in one day: I believe it was around 17GB, and it took between 18 to 19 hours.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 26, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not things we can talk about here



I should've known


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 26, 2011)

just re-downloaded my steam account, all 350GB of it. backed it up this time to avoid having to do that again. lol

but that's just home. At work I'll go through several TB worth daily. But that's loading servers off of a 1Gb/s backbone


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 26, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> The most I downloaded I think was this month... a total of 63GB  in 26 days.



lmao! same!! i got 63GB as well in 28 days


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2011)

This ain't the whole thing: just one of my "sources" for downloads.

Note January and February of 2008. Back then i was still with a 30 Mb/s connection and had a 60 GB/month limit but, from 3 AM to 9 AM, it was "happy hour" and there were no monthly limits so i only downloaded @ that time of day.


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 28, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> not things we can talk about here



lol we were all downloading linux iso's and game demos i swear!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

Geofrancis said:


> lol we were all downloading linux iso's and game demos i swear!


Lol, sure, sure!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 28, 2011)

this is on my phone in mb's


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 28, 2011)

My router (D-Link) only keeps track of the number packets/sent received--not bytes.  My ISP might keep track but it isn't accessible to me.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

my record was 1.7TB in a single month


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

I GOT A NET GEAR AV router... Sorry for the caps guyz...

I can and am going to click on the max D/L's for this roughter...

It's going to be as fast as my cable suppler can hook me up lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> my record was 1.7TB in a single month



1.7 gb a month? really?

My Canadian supplier gives me100GB conn for 40 a month....

It's fast as ............................................


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> 1.7 gb a month? really?
> 
> My Canadian supplier gives me 100Mb conn for 40 a month....
> 
> It's fast as ............................................



uhh.... you got the wrong letter. TB, not GB, not gb.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> uhh.... you got the wrong letter. TB, not GB, not gb.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110427/Capture424.jpg


Your a homo lol, Jk 'n mate hehhe

Im lost at,m!!!


----------



## v12dock (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## bbmarley (Apr 28, 2011)

bethere.co.uk < best isp in UK no cap or traffic management =D ,


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 28, 2011)

Not as much as some of you guys


----------

